# Skyrim 5 Cheats



## olledean1 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ausversehen in skyrim 5 psb eingegeben und jetz habe ich alles in magicka wie bekomm ich das weg ? also cheats ausschalten ? BITEE


----------



## Luuux (9. Januar 2012)

Es gibt schon einen 5. Teil von Skyrim? Ne sorry ich musste deine Frage 2 Mal lesen, um sie erstmal zu verstehen ô.o
Lad' doch einfach einen älteren Spielstand? Mehr wirst du da nicht machen können meinen Wissens nach...


----------



## aut-taker (10. Januar 2012)

Spielstand laden oder in der Konsole die Spells einzeln entfernen..

Skyrim Cheats / Konsolen Kommandos - Skyrim - Fragen zum Spielablauf, Tipps und Tricks... - Ei der Zeit oder mal googeln.


----------

